# Smothered eggplant



## luckytrim (Mar 1, 2011)

SMOTHERED EGGPLANT

2 lg. eggplant
Salt
3 tbsp. olive oil
1 green pepper and 1 red pepper, sliced
3 Lg. vidalia onions, sliced
Chives to taste
Oregano to taste
4 lg. ripe tomatoes
1/4 lb. sliced Provolone
8 oz. Mozzarella cheese, shredded

Slice  eggplants. Salt each slice. Let sit for 15 minutes. Pat dry with paper  towels. In 2 tablespoons olive oil, saute slices. Set aside.
Slice green and red pepper, onions and saute in 1 tablespoon olive oil with chives and oregano. Slice tomatoes.
In  9 x 13 inch baking pan, layer onions, eggplant slices, tomatoes and  Provolone cheese. Repeat. Add more tomatoes and sprinkle with grated  Parmesan cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Sprinkle with  freshly ground pepper.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice job! Looks great!


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 1, 2011)

Might have to add that to the menu soonish.

Thanks


----------



## cmarchibald (Mar 2, 2011)

We cook loads of eggplant and I'm always looking for a new spin.  Can't wait to try this one, thanks!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2011)

Making this soon!  Looks great!


----------



## cmarchibald (Mar 2, 2011)

Made this for tonight's "all veggie" dinner....hubby's response:

"Have we had this before?  When can we have it again?" -- As he went back not for seconds, but thirds.

WIN!  Thanks for this idea.  I had to make a few modifications for what I had on hand.

I had no chives, added garlic to the pepper / onion sautee cycle instead.  Didn't have mozzarella or provolone cheese, but there's this super-sharp white cheddar cheese we buy, Australian brand that's named "Strong & Bitey".  I used that for both the slices and the shredded on top, very tasty.

We like spicy food, so when I was sauteeing both the eggplant and the other veggies I added a bit of chili oil I keep on hand.  Gave it some really nice heat that was still mellow enough not to overpower the rest of the flavors.

Really really tasty stuff!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 2, 2011)

I do almost the same dish but I grill my eggplant/veggies.
This looks great and I may try this week since rain is in the forcast all week.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 2, 2011)

I made this tonight (more or less) and it was tasty.  Thanks for the suggestion, I had no idea what I was going to do for dinner then I remembered I wanted to try this.


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh wow! that looks delicious!


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 2, 2011)

LT, I'll bet that would go good on top of a pizza crust. Yummy!


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 2, 2011)

Another idea: Put lasagna noodles between the layers and you have a lasagna. Mmmm!


----------

